# Post Op Wound Care



## lindahuey (Nov 30, 2011)

Our general surgeon performed a hemicolectomy on a patient and a week later placed a wound vac into the incision for possible wound infection. A nurse practitioner (whom is not employed by our practice) was consulted to check on wound vac and she is changing them periodically.  Can I charge for her E/M visits in the hospital?


----------



## LindaEV (Dec 2, 2011)

Nope. According to CMS, the wound vacs are just a "fancy bandage" and are not billable. There is a CPT code 97605 that some use, but this is for full on a wound care session.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 2, 2011)

*No*

No, because she is NOT employed by your practice.

She can charge for her services, but you cannot.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Dec 12, 2011)

So I understand that if a physician does a colectomy (44140 for example) and places a wound vac at the same time that you can't bill for that just like you can't bill for closing the skin. 

But if the physician in the global is changing the wound vac at the bedside during the hospitalization, would one bill for that? And do I understand correctly that it would be different between Medicare and private payers?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 13, 2011)

*Repeat VAC dressing*

Yes, when physician performs VAC dressing change in days following original surgery, we code for this.  DOn't forget your -58 modifier!

Since I work in Pediatrics we don't usually bill Medicare, but we are paid by Medic*aid* for this service.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes that helps. Thanks


----------

